

Infrequently Asked Questions about Perl - windsurfer
http://perl.plover.com/IAQ/IAQlist.html

======
Jakob
How do I get tomorrow's date?

Use this function:

    
    
        sub tomorrow_date {
            sleep 86_400; 
            return localtime();
        }

------
aaronsw
"How can I find the creation date of a file?" is my favorite. So evil!

~~~
gcv
It seems to recreate the file and return the current time, which is the time
that the file was recreated. Is this supposed to be a joke, or have I let my
Perl knowledge get too rusty?

~~~
staunch
They're all BOFH-style answers.

------
ubernostrum
Good companion reading is "Not the comp.text.sgml Frequently Asked Questions
List":

<http://www.flightlab.com/~joe/sgml/faq-not.txt>

------
dws
Not to be read with coffee in one's mouth.

